# Nacktschnecken als Futter ???



## Kalle (13. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,

fressen Fische __ Nacktschnecken ???

Sind diese evtl. giftig ??? 

Die ungebetenen Gäste sind in meinem Garten unterwegs, und versuche sie immer  aus den Weg zu räumen. 

Das Wetter momentan ist für sie ja auch ideal, daß sie ihr Unwesen treiben.

Daher möchte ich sie nicht sinnlos töten, und hab da an meine Goldorfen gedacht. Was meint ihr dazu ???

Danke für eure Tipps. 


Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## Dr.J (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken als Futter ???*

Hallo Kalle,

mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Fische Nackschnecken fressen. Ich würde eher sagen im Gegenteil. Nicht mal meine Hühner, die sonst alles fressen rühren diese an.


----------



## Kalle (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken als Futter ???*

Hallo Jürgen,

hab ich mir schon gedacht. Dann probier ichs lieber gar nicht aus.

Aber daß deine Hühner nicht mal die __ Schnecken fressen wundert mich jetzt.
Habe vorhin gegoogelt und gelesen daß Hühner Nacktschnecken fressen.

Habe mir schon überlegt diese in Nachbarsgarten zu werfen. Die Haben Hühner.

Naja. Dann werden sie eben ........   


Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## Eugen (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken als Futter ???*

Hallo Kalle,
für Laufenten sind sie eine Delikatesse. Meine Schwester (in Eggolsheim) hat sich extra ein Paar angeschafft. In ihrem weitläufigen Garten hat sie seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Aber Fische ?? glaub eher nicht.
Grüsse nach Oberfranken, Eugen


----------



## rainthanner (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken als Futter ???*

unsere "Karpfen" mögen sie schon. 

Allerdings muß das Größenverhältnis Fisch/Schnecke stimmen. Ein kleinerer wäre uns fast mal an einer Nacktschnecke erstickt. 
Die kleinen __ Schnecken kannst ruhig in den Teich werfen und mal sehn was passiert. 

Und Achtung, wenn Schneckenkorn gestreut wurde.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Kalle (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken als Futter ???*

Hallo Zusammen,

nach Rainers Beitrag muß ich das jetzt gleich mal ausprobieren  .

Halte euch auf den laufenden....

Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## inge50 (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken als Futter ???*

Hallo,

ich hab das mal vor Jahren bei unseren Schubunkin probiert. War nur einer dabei, der sie mochte. Aber davon ist er auch ganz schön fett geworden. Viel dicker als die anderen Fischlis.
Hab dann keine kleinen __ Schnecken mehr gegeben, wollte ihn nicht zu tode füttern. Man weiß ja nie.

Viele Grüße Inge


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken als Futter ???*

Hi,

sehr viele Fische fressen Nacktschnecken. Besonders verückt danach sind Aale, __ Döbel, Karpfen. Orfen fressen lieber Wasserschnecken . Die roten Schnegel werden aber gemieden, da giftig.
P.S. der Schnegel sollte aber ins Maul passen 

MfG Frank


----------



## Kalle (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken als Futter ???*

Hallo Zusammen,

so. Nun hab ich das ganze mal des öfteren ausprobiert, genauer gesagt 3 mal.

Meine Orfen wollen die Nacktschnecken nicht. Die haben Geschmack.


----------



## Rambo (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW:  Nacktschnecken als Futter ???*

Meine Nacktschnecken bekommen Salz zu fressen  dann krümmen die
sich immer so schön und schleimen furchbar. 
oder hab ich was falsch Verstanden?  
**DUCKUNDWECH****


----------

